# Weird Behaviour - A passion towards feet



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

My 13 month old Oscar has started having a weird attraction towards my feet - only mine, not my partner's feet. The behaviour occurs solely when I am sitting on the couch with my feet up. He isn't biting, he is just nipping the feet as they do when cleaning their own paws, licks them and then starts playing with them (like rolling under the feet, taking the whole foot into his mouth, trying to take my socks off, etc.). I have read that they might enjoy the smell and the pheromones - however, this happens even when I am right out the shower with completely new, non-yucky socks. His behaviour is more gentle and considerate if I don't wear any socks (if I do have socks, his nipping is quite heavy, borderline obssesive - very quick, frequent, deep nipping). This has been going on for about 2 weeks. I have considered that he is stressed - however, nothing has changed. He still spends 24/7 with us, he still goes on his regular runs and walks, he meets the same friends in the park and eats the same food. He does not seem to be bothered by anything health wise (eats well, plays, is generally a very happy, active dog). It may be boredom, however, he is quite entertained with over 2 hours of off-leash running and playing on a daily basis, in-door playing with the cats (to their horror and absolute disgust) and games for mental stimulation. I am trying to figure out if he is just playing and seeking attention, or if this behaviour is indicative of an underlying issue, or if the behaviour itself is an issue. I don't really mind it (at times, I actually think it's fun), probably that's why this continues, if it is only a play thing, he may sense that I am not bothered and thus continues. However, I am not sure if I should let this continue, or put a stop by redirecting him towards his toys and away from my feet whenever he starts nipping and playing with them. He does stop when I tell him to stop, but then, 5-10 minutes later, he comes back, and this repeats until he gets bored, or I put my feet on the ground. 
If someone has encountered this issue, or has experience with this kind of behaviour, I would really apreciate an insight. Should I make him stop? Should I have him checked for health issues?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure he is fine. Vizslas are really creatures of habit. So it's if it bothers you, or not.
If you don't want him doing it for the next 10 years, then I would put a stop to it.
If it does not bother you, then there's no need to correct the habit.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

it does not sound for me either as a health issue. we have a feet licking signal, Bende implemented as a puppy: licking feet if they resting on a couch means, please move, play with me etc. Miksa learned form him this habit too, he only does quick 2-3 licks, but the translation is the same, move your butt mom


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine likes to crawl under the blankets at night, and clean my feet before she falls asleep. If I don't want her too. I just wear socks when I first go to bed, and she does it to my husband.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you all for the replies. I believe I have become a bit of a "crazy mom" since having a vizsla ). They seem so needy, always seeking attention and love, and l am always so worried for him, since he has become a part of me, literally - he is an attachment, always sticking like glue to me. Even though I can see he is such a strong dog with extraordinary endurance, I cannot help but always worry about him and read into every little thing he does. It's good to know that this will not go away unless I put an absolute stop to it, and since I've lost ownership of my hands which are constantly engaged in petting or holding one end of a rope, I would like to keep the feet for myself and I may defer him towards his toys (or someone else's feet ) ).


----------

